# HEEEEEERE'S Abbey!



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 1, 2010)

We sure don't want to forget Abbey.... [ for some reason some of the 'early' pics were fuzzy(?) ] 

3 week-old Abbey -







And one month.. wonder what she was staring at? -






ZZZZZing out on their favorite bench! See their 'shaved' bellies from being spayed. I don't agree with that young age of 10 weeks [ please don't reply on this debatable ] - 12 weeks old -






POSING on her 'kitty-condo'! - a week shy 6 months old -






And the infamous "ROAR".. ( how do I manage to wake them and get these pics??? ) -






AND.. Maggie.. Abbey is why we didn't keep 'lil brother! 3 in the house is enough to "cat-proof" for................

Abbey is our "love-bunny"...

Terry K


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cute, ginger is my fave colour for animals to be!

Sweetie pie


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 1, 2010)

Ginger works for me!






She likes hiding in the old chair.. until I come around and grab her under the table cloth -











She's a Dollbaby.....

Terry K


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, she's beautiful...I think that my next cat is going to be a long haired orange. Lil Roxie is about 9 years old now, so she'll probably go in 5 or 6, and when she does I'll get an orange sherbert kitty...
You and I certainly have pretty cats don't we!


----------



## terracolson (Mar 1, 2010)

ohhh i love kittys


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 6, 2010)

She was in the sun on the window ledge.. and was posing so I couldn't resist.

YES Jordan my wife is a cat person so it became automatic.

Yes TerryO this camera amazes me.. I hope everyone likes the subject matter -






Terry K


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 6, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> She was in the sun on the window ledge.. and was posing so I couldn't resist.
> 
> YES Jordan my wife is a cat person so it became automatic.
> 
> ...



This is a very beautiful shot...a pretty kitty


----------

